# when should I empty the tank?



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just wondering how long it's okay to leave water in the tank of my Gaggia Classic, and if it needs to be a big issue.

Is it good practice to empty the tank after every use/day and let it stand to dry unattached to the machine, to help the silicone tubes dry too?

or at the other end of the scale, is it unsafe or detrimental to flavour or equipment to leave water in the tank until its gone, over a few days.

I think I'll be backflushing weekly as it seems the done thing here, so do i need to worry at all?

Never really had to think of this stuff before...

I know I always boil a kettle with fresh water and empty it at the end of the day, but that's only because it makes better tea - I guess I'm only asking as it's marginally more faff to do it with the Classic and it could mean leaving the machine standing in bits more than it was put together.

wadya think ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are running the machine on a daily basis - letting the water run down before you refill - it should be OK.

Certainly a good idea to take the tank out and thoroughly clean it at least once a month at least to remove any build up of slimy film which is colourless by the way - not nice.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ah okay, so basically taking the tank out and washing it once a week when I'm doing other cleaning jobs should cover it.

brilliant, thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone on here found a fly in theirs...I checked mine a bit more often after that.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Someone on here found a fly in theirs...I checked mine a bit more often after that.


Yup, that was me, I change it at least once a week now. Can't remember how long if had been between refills then.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oxiclean and starsan once every couple of months


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

In the bellabarista guide for the brewtus it said wash it with soapy water at the end of eaxh day!! Thought that was a bit ott!!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> Yup, that was me, I change it at least once a week now. Can't remember how long if had been between refills then.


eeoo! eaten my fair share of flies whilst cycling, but that sounds nasty.

"Oxiclean and starsan once every couple of months" - something else to research


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

kikapu said:


> In the bellabarista guide for the brewtus it said wash it with soapy water at the end of eaxh day!! Thought that was a bit ott!!


Really?

13 char


----------

